

Run your android apps on windows via bluestacks app player - suntzu

A walk-through of BlueStacks' Android App Player for PC, beta version - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffFxnnGqFLk. 
Download now at http://BlueStacks.com
======
SchizoDuckie
Tried it. It broke my virtualbox machines and I had to do some major registry
hacking to get my vms working again! Also, there was no integration for google
accounts, making it useless for using google currents, Gmail or the likes

